# Had some fun



## Chicken lights (Jul 8, 2021)

That’s a real honest to goodness Gatling. They had it chambered in 45 Long. When in Rome and all that, I was down here for the 4th and the fireworks got me inspired to make some noise. 
@YYCHM 
@historicalarms


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 8, 2021)

We see whose the first to notice what’s different


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 8, 2021)

That is sooooo cooool...

Where was it?  Metamora Michigan?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 8, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> That is sooooo cooool...
> 
> Where was it?  Metamora Michigan?


Over in Wyoming


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 8, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> View attachment 15988We see whose the first to notice what’s different



Some are 45 and some are 22.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 8, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Some are 45 and some are 22.


Close, 5.56 
Figured you’d spot that tho 

Learned a bunch today too


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 8, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Close, 5.56
> Figured you’d spot that tho
> 
> Learned a bunch today too



5.56 is basically 22 cal.  .224 dia.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 8, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> 5.56 is basically 22 cal.


What do I know 

I got about 10 hours of fireworks this week and an hour on a range I’m happy I put holes in paper WITH A GATLING


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 8, 2021)

Lucky guy, i would love to play with one of those Gatling guns.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 8, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Lucky guy, i would love to play with one of those Gatling guns.


They had everything. Flintlock, muzzle load, shotguns, Garands, Colts, rifles pistols, you name it. Full auto or single shot. Like walking into a Timmies and order anything you want

Except a cannon so @historicalarms still has them beat


----------



## Chip Maker (Jul 8, 2021)

Actually 5.56 or .223 is center fire and used in AR 15 as opposed to .22 cal which is rimfire. Similar in diameter but way more powder and a heavier weight projectile.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 9, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Lucky guy, i would love to play with one of those Gatling guns.




   Craig... "wink" should we tell him??

    Actually Fan, build one of your own, it can be done & still be Canadian gun laws legal.....
    A bastardized version of a rotary operated mechanism can be made ( you can't call it a "Gatling"  because it gives "them" an avenue to call it a "variant" which it isn't). 
   Two things in Canadian firearms law that govern the Gatling. They are , the crank operation of the firing mechanism that can regulate firing rate & the "cannot fire more than one cartridge with one pull of the trigger".  On a true Gatling both are relevant, the crank does complete the firing sequence and it doesn't have a "trigger" to interrupt the continuous loading & firing of the crank. 

     If you or someone like you were to design and prototype a rotary mechanism that will not allow the machine to fire, the crank can't influence the rate of fire in itself. The second thing to do is incorporate a trigger  mechanism  to interrupt the firing sequence after every round is fired and has to be re-set mechanically or manually after each pull and pulled again after each shot. 

     Some more info for the interested;  Back in the 70's , the Govmt of the time deemed the Gatling in the "Machine gun" category, which it wasn't and still isn't.  The NFA sued the govt to have this rescinded, it went all the way to the Supreme Court and the NFA won...they deemed the Gatling a manually operated multi barrel rotary action...sort of in the same classification as a double barrel shotgun & a single action revolver. In actuality, every single action revolver in Canada ( and there are tens of thousands of them) has a  bell crank commonly called a "hammer" and a geared mechanism that rotates the cylinder same as a Gatling....and that court ruling has never been reversed, however when Cretin and his cronys passed C69 legislation in 98' and the ensuing bureaucratic regulations that followed , The Gatling was an erroneously named item in the "prohibited class" and unfortunately has never been challenged since....or we could all enjoy Chicken's experience right at home.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes i'm familiar with the plans available to build a 22rf Gatling gun, almost ordered a set a few years ago.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 9, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Yes i'm familiar with the plans available to build a 22rf Gatling gun, almost ordered a set a few years ago.



That's not quite what @historicalarms is talking about.  I believe that miniature 22lr Gatling gun is prohibited in Canada.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 9, 2021)

Well keep in mind I had hearing protection on and there was live fire on the range- but the gist of what I understand is the modern mini-guns or Vulcan’s are based off the Gatling gun multi barrel design. The part I didn’t quite catch was the Gatling gun is slow to fire because of the cranking mechanism and the torque needed to turn it by a human being. However if you remove the human powered part and drive it with a motor, you can vastly improve the rate of fire.

The other part I didn’t quite catch was when the Gatling was designed muzzle loaders were the primary rifle of the day. The cartridge design (this is where it gets fuzzy) was an attempt to replace the muzzle loading slow process by re-packaging into a one piece cartridge that could be breech fed. I’m hoping I’m saying that right 

The range officer said the only downside to the Gatling was it required two teams, one team to move and position the gun and another to bring the ammo. He said that Custer had 2 or 3 Gatling guns at his camp that he didn’t bring to the Little Big Horn battle, possibly for that reason. He added he wonders if Custer regretted that decision.

History lessons with live fire 5-10 feet away isn’t the best classroom but I got most of it


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 9, 2021)

BATTLEFIELD VEGAS has a mini-gun you can rent time on.

https://www.battlefieldvegas.com/

Someone was letting her rip when I was there.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 9, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> BATTLEFIELD VEGAS has a mini-gun you can rent time on.
> 
> https://www.battlefieldvegas.com/
> 
> Someone was letting her rip when I was there.


Website says you can crush a car with a battle tank too


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 9, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Website says you can crush a car with a battle tank too



Ya, well..... it's not really a tank, it's an APC I think.  Cool operation.  Staffed by ex military vets.  They pick you up and deliver you back to your hotel with a HUMVEE.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## YYCHM (Jul 9, 2021)

Ok David.... what did you really think of that monument?  We drove down there and were actually disappointed to some degree.  First off we wouldn't call it a mountain and second.... well if you've seen a postcard you've basically been there.
The Kicking Horse monument is royal rip off.  

Devils Tower is worth the side trip if you get a chance.  https://www.nps.gov/deto/index.htm

Craig


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 9, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ok David.... what did you really think of that monument?  We drove down there and were actually disappointed to some degree.  First off we wouldn't call it a mountain and second.... well if you've seen a postcard you've basically been there.
> The Kicking Horse monument is royal rip off.  Devils Tower is worth the side trip if you get a chance.
> 
> Craig


To be fair, it’s actually not that impressive. What I find interesting is seeing the tools and imagining how they did that 80-90 years ago. No man lifts none of the power tools of today none of the laser measuring tools.

You remember the paddle with the rubber ball on a string as a kid? They basically had a larger one of those as a plumb bob. They made the scale carvings first then used that to measure for the tips of the noses. Then took that to the mountain and made it ten times larger. They largely used dynamite first then moved to jackhammers to finish roughing them in. Then they used kind of like a needle scaler but for stone to finish them.

They said 14 years and 400 people working on it to finish it 

Its a huge USA icon, it was absolutely jammed in there today. At a guess it’s part of the “frick ya ‘Murica” culture that they have. They are proud of Lincoln and Washington I know that much


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 9, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> To be fair, it’s actually not that impressive. What I find interesting is seeing the tools and imagining how they did that 80-90 years ago. No man lifts none of the power tools of today none of the laser measuring tools.
> 
> You remember the paddle with the rubber ball on a string as a kid? They basically had a larger one of those as a plumb bob. They made the scale carvings first then used that to measure for the tips of the noses. Then took that to the mountain and made it ten times larger. They largely used dynamite first then moved to jackhammers to finish roughing them in. Then they used kind of like a needle scaler but for stone to finish them.
> 
> ...



Ya for sure, the info and displays of the making were interesting and well done.  How hot is it down there now?  When we were there it was stupid hot with severe hail storm alerts.

HEY Rapid City has a really good Air Museum and a tour of an abandoned nuclear missile launch site that's REALLY interesting.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 9, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Ya for sure, the info and displays of the making were interesting and well done.  How hot is it down there now?  When we were there it was stupid hot with severe hail storm alerts.
> 
> HEY Rapid City has a really good Air Museum and tour of an abandoned nuclear missile site that's REALY interesting.


I remembered the missile site was around here, but I do actually have to go trucking tomorrow 

it’s not that hot it’s low 80’s during the day probably 70’s now


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 9, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> but I do actually have to go trucking tomorrow



Where is that taking you?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 9, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Where is that taking you?


Back to Ontario. I was hoping this trip they might send me to BC or AB next. Oh well


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 9, 2021)

On average... what percentage of the the time do you spend camping out in the truck v.s. getting a motel room?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 10, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> On average... what percentage of the the time do you spend camping out in the truck v.s. getting a motel room?


These days- 99% the truck vs a motel


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 10, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Well keep in mind I had hearing protection on and there was live fire on the range- but the gist of what I understand is the modern mini-guns or Vulcan’s are based off the Gatling gun multi barrel design. The part I didn’t quite catch was the Gatling gun is slow to fire because of the cranking mechanism and the torque needed to turn it by a human being. However if you remove the human powered part and drive it with a motor, you can vastly improve the rate of fire.
> 
> The other part I didn’t quite catch was when the Gatling was designed muzzle loaders were the primary rifle of the day. The cartridge design (this is where it gets fuzzy) was an attempt to replace the muzzle loading slow process by re-packaging into a one piece cartridge that could be breech fed. I’m hoping I’m saying that right
> 
> ...



    Yes, the first Gatling's were of the "muzzleloader variety" but not the same as the muskets we generally associated with that era. They were of 1 inch caliber & each load was in an individual  chambered piece of bar the same length as the charge with ball installed. These Chambers fell into a trough in the rotary mechanism as the crank rotated it, were fired and fell out the bottom to be picked up & reloaded by a team of loaders. The balls entered the barrels at a "forcing cone" and then traveled down the barrel bore same as they have done in revolvers for decades.
    The original Gatling's had a reputation of BP fowling & jamming so the Gatling was never purchased by the US ordinance dept. until after the civil war but a couple or three were purchased privately by Generals for their own battalions to use but to my knowledge they were only deployed for use once at Antietam Creek but were never fired in battle.  
     Dave is right about the Gatling's influence in brass contained cartridges by the end of the war. Because of the strain on lead supplies and much more urgent need for musket ball the bore size was reduced to .50 caliber  and the first brass foil wrapped cartridges were developed in .50 -70 sized cartridges at or near the end of the war. Now the "sliding bolt" firing mechanism was designed ( as Dave says, the same design is used today on the most modern war machines available). But again the BP fowling played a part in the foil cartridge failure, when the fowling started to build and cases began to stick in the chambers, the extractor claws easily pulled through those ultra thin foil rims, jamming  gun.  The need for stronger rimmed cartridges became very evident and the pressed/ formed rimmed  
brass as we know it to day came about, in a large part, because of DR Gatling and his "gun designed to make war so horrific  that it would cease to be a thing".

      Dr. Gatling was actually "one of us"  home inventor/machinist types. While he claimed to be a  certified doctor there is some dispute that he never actually graduated from medical college. He was for sure a prolific inventor in his fathers work shop on the farm. He is, of course, most famous for inventing "the gun" but he was the first inventor of the screw propeller used on millions of boats since then and the forefathers of the farm seeding machines used today came from his shop.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 10, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> That's not quite what @historicalarms is talking about.  I believe that miniature 22lr Gatling gun is prohibited in Canada.




yes it is prohibited if built as designed for the already mentioned reasons.
    A machine shop owner buddy of mine had a set of those .22 blue prints and and spent a bit of time doing a cost analysis. He claimed at least 45 hrs of actual journeyman machining and 200 hrs of prep & set-up time to complete the gun as per blue prints for gun only, not including the tri-stand for it....he never started the project. 

      I here tell it can take 2 yrs to home-shop one (full sized .45 colt) from pencil drawn on paper to completion.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 10, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> Yes, the first Gatling's were of the "muzzleloader variety" but not the same as the muskets we generally associated with that era. They were of 1 inch caliber & each load was in an individual  chambered piece of bar the same length as the charge with ball installed. These Chambers fell into a trough in the rotary mechanism as the crank rotated it, were fired and fell out the bottom to be picked up & reloaded by a team of loaders. The balls entered the barrels at a "forcing cone" and then traveled down the barrel bore same as they have done in revolvers for decades.
> The original Gatling's had a reputation of BP fowling & jamming so the Gatling was never purchased by the US ordinance dept. until after the civil war but a couple or three were purchased privately by Generals for their own battalions to use but to my knowledge they were only deployed for use once at Antietam Creek but were never fired in battle.
> Dave is right about the Gatling's influence in brass contained cartridges by the end of the war. Because of the strain on lead supplies and much more urgent need for musket ball the bore size was reduced to .50 caliber  and the first brass foil wrapped cartridges were developed in .50 -70 sized cartridges at or near the end of the war. Now the "sliding bolt" firing mechanism was designed ( as Dave says, the same design is used today on the most modern war machines available). But again the BP fowling played a part in the foil cartridge failure, when the fowling started to build and cases began to stick in the chambers, the extractor claws easily pulled through those ultra thin foil rims, jamming  gun.  The need for stronger rimmed cartridges became very evident and the pressed/ formed rimmed
> brass as we know it to day came about, in a large part, because of DR Gatling and his "gun designed to make war so horrific  that it would cease to be a thing".
> ...


Fantastic stuff! 
They did have a .50 slug (I think, again, lots going on at the time) that they said was the original design, or at least very close, just for show. Exactly as you described the cartridges were roughly 1” diameter, primer in one end and lead in the other. Nothing at all (well a little) like modern brass cartridges.

A couple years ago I was in North Carolina at a re-enactment place and they had a very funny guy who went through a muzzle loading sequence. He went through all the steps and showed how long it took to load one. This was even before flintlock and you needed to light the wick to fire the rifle. The best part was, he said if the enemy was still within sight after reloading the whole thing, all the enemy had to do was take two big steps to the left and you’d miss your target.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 10, 2021)

How far did you get today?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 10, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> How far did you get today?


Minnesota, went to the Badlands for a couple hours this morning. Your minuteman visitor centre is exit 131 on I90, with two other spots for the actual silos


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 10, 2021)

That's interesting...... the tour we went on originated from the Rapid City Air Museum and took us onto Ellsworth AFB complete with armed guards at the entrance gate.  Was pretty cool to see all the B1s parked and lined up ready to roll.

https://www.sdairandspacemuseum.com/ And I see they have more stuff than when we were there.... 2012

And here we thought we had badlands in AB

Keep the pics coming..... please


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 11, 2021)

Where are you today?

When I looked at the map, I didn't realize how far east we went to reach Rapid City from Calgary.  Another two or three days worth would have put us in Ont.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 12, 2021)

X2 on the photo's Dave.  particularly poignant to me is the one looking over that big ol' bug killer. Brought back many memories with that one. My first truck was a W.S. with that big old flat hood always out in front of me....then I bought a KW with the anteater hood, couldn't even see the bug deflector with that one...last truck was a 9900 binder, back to the big ol' hood out front...felt like home again.

  Dave, It might feel mundane & very boring trying to chase down that 25,000 Km a month right now but enjoy your time "driving by the world" as sooner or later it gets to be me ....sitting in a house, just watching the world go by.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 12, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> X2 on the photo's Dave.  particularly poignant to me is the one looking over that big ol' bug killer. Brought back many memories with that one. My first truck was a W.S. with that big old flat hood always out in front of me....then I bought a KW with the anteater hood, couldn't even see the bug deflector with that one...last truck was a 9900 binder, back to the big ol' hood out front...felt like home again.
> 
> Dave, It might feel mundane & very boring trying to chase down that 25,000 Km a month right now but enjoy your time "driving by the world" as sooner or later it gets to be me ....sitting in a house, just watching the world go by.


It’s hard to keep the bug deflector and mirrors out of the pictures they like sneaking in there. Actually I’ve heard from a couple guys exactly what you’re saying, stretching your legs and crisscrossing this continent for years then they grab a local gig and their world shrinks. Especially the older drivers that could leave Edmonton Sunday and be in Houston Monday, if you catch my drift.

Here’s one for you- I dragged a man lift down to Salt Lake City. Wyoming POE at Cheyenne pulled me in, I was a little heavy on my front trailer axle. (Spread axle stepdeck, legal for 40,000 as a group but only 20,000 each axle) So when I loaded up near Cody WY I knew to watch the axle weights. I could NOT get things moved around so all the axle groups were legal, I needed to tarp this so that wasn’t helping arranging things. Finally I gave up and called Sheridan POE and asked if there was any grace on the 20,000 limit. They said 500 pounds extra. I was at 20,440 by my math.

I was scaling on what they call a beam scale, it only has one “pad”, sure it’s 80’ long you can weigh the whole truck, to get individual weights you have to “split scale” each axle or groups of axles to calculate the weights.

Left there, tarped it in the morning, called Gillette POE and headed that way. Sure enough got pulled in. Grabbed my mittful of scale tickets from the day before. The DOT officer said I’m a bit heavy on the front trailer axle. I gave her a big smile and asked what they thought I was over by. She said 20,400, showing me the slip. I turned mine around and said good, I figured I was 20,440, but Sheridan said I’m legal up to 20,500. She gave ME a big smile and said oh so you knew you were heavy. You must remember playing those games 

Actually huge shoutout to Wyoming DOT. They have always been helpful, and they choose education over punishment at least from what I’ve seen. If you look up Cody WY go a bit NE towards Lovell and look for road 14A. That’s restricted to commercial traffic but 14 isn’t. Sheridan POE strongly suggested I don’t take 14. Their biggest reason was its tourist season. I guess some nasty grades, so I went down to Worland and across 16. Still no joke there was plenty of 8 and 10% grades but the point is WYDOT saved me from making a possible error in judgement.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 12, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Where are you today?
> 
> When I looked at the map, I didn't realize how far east we went to reach Rapid City from Calgary.  Another two or three days worth would have put us in Ont.


We made it almost to Michigan last night 

I don’t know if you’ve spent much time in Montana but Hwy 2 is a very scenic drive. I’ve run almost all of it from Shelby MT to Sault St Marie at one time or another. Or you could branch off at Duluth and go north to Thunder Bay, that’s a pretty drive too.
Let me know if you do want to go out east to Ontario, I’ll put in a good word for you


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 12, 2021)

Skip the politics please focus on the truck. Judging by the front clip that’s around a 1980-82 Chevy. It’s a frigging 8 door Suburban!! I didn’t poke around too much but there was a bench seat by every door, it’s a frickin’ bud!! Way too cool


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 13, 2021)

Well these are probably all out of order, but they’re just from on the trip 

Salt Lake City back to Green River/Rock Springs, up to Lander over to Shoshoni, then 20 north to Thermopolis theres a crazy canyon drive. 120 northwest outta Thermopolis over to Cody. Then 14/20 over to Yellowstone.

We were told by Yellowstone staff if we dropped the trailer we could bobtail in (just the truck). Guy at the gate was pretty rude and wouldn’t let us in. So we left. Disappointed but we didn’t raise a fuss 

I’m surprised at the amount of water in some of the states. Arizona, Wyoming, Utah, the Dakotas, they have a lot of water I didn’t expect.

Then back to Cody, 14A to Lovell, down to 310/20 to Worland. 16 across to Buffalo then I90 out to SoDak

Year and a half ago we ran AB to TX on I25 through WY, this trip we covered all of I80, I’d say we’ve seen most of WY now. A very pretty state


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 13, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> It’s hard to keep the bug deflector and mirrors out of the pictures they like sneaking in there. Actually I’ve heard from a couple guys exactly what you’re saying, stretching your legs and crisscrossing this continent for years then they grab a local gig and their world shrinks. Especially the older drivers that could leave Edmonton Sunday and be in Houston Monday, if you catch my drift.
> 
> Here’s one for you- I dragged a man lift down to Salt Lake City. Wyoming POE at Cheyenne pulled me in, I was a little heavy on my front trailer axle. (Spread axle stepdeck, legal for 40,000 as a group but only 20,000 each axle) So when I loaded up near Cody WY I knew to watch the axle weights. I could NOT get things moved around so all the axle groups were legal, I needed to tarp this so that wasn’t helping arranging things. Finally I gave up and called Sheridan POE and asked if there was any grace on the 20,000 limit. They said 500 pounds extra. I was at 20,440 by my math.
> 
> ...



  OHHH man do I remember those days of stressing over axle weights, breaking out in a cold sweat when hearing on the radio that DOT's were in the area. In AB there is no overage allowance at all, fines are $1 per KG. One time I had my bridge distance snugged up 1.5 inches to short and was pulled over by a mobile unit...that 1.5 inch dropped my legal load with a tri-axle down 7.5 Tonnes.....I was sweating on that one ($7,500) but circumstances of the highway stop and the fact that a real old DOT "more forgiving" officer was present saved my bacon on that one.

     Been in & out of Cody many times but never with a "wheeler"...always pulling an RV unit. The only incident of note was we got caught in a big "flash flood" one trip. Water was 1/2 way up the doors on the pickup and current was pushing the trailer towards the ditch big time for 0ver 500 yards....wifey left nail & tooth marks in the dash on that one .

     Dave, you don't mention the Buffalo Bill Cody Museum from your Cody visit, man if you didn't get to see that you probably missed the best museum ever. I have spent 4 full days in that place & not seen it all yet, 3 wings to the place, Old West History, Western art ( Charles Russel-Fredrick Remington etc.) and the peace-de- resistance , The Gun museum ( largest in North America, second in the world only to the British London history museum)....Their entrance door exhibit would interest you, a 1875 Colt's manufactured Gatling.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 13, 2021)

I can't picture driving a rig through Yellowstone being a very pleasant experience.  The are some pretty steep, winding, twisting, narrow sections of road through it.  No guard rails  I was essentially standing on the floor boards in order to see over the hood of my F150 in a few places.  Wife couldn't stand to watch.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I can't picture driving a rig through Yellowstone being a very pleasant experience.  The are some pretty steep, winding, twisting, narrow sections of road through it.  No guard rails  I was essentially standing on the floor boards in order to see over the hood of my F150 in a few places.  Wife couldn't stand to watch.


Without a trailer that would be cake


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 13, 2021)

historicalarms said:


> OHHH man do I remember those days of stressing over axle weights, breaking out in a cold sweat when hearing on the radio that DOT's were in the area. In AB there is no overage allowance at all, fines are $1 per KG. One time I had my bridge distance snugged up 1.5 inches to short and was pulled over by a mobile unit...that 1.5 inch dropped my legal load with a tri-axle down 7.5 Tonnes.....I was sweating on that one ($7,500) but circumstances of the highway stop and the fact that a real old DOT "more forgiving" officer was present saved my bacon on that one.
> 
> Been in & out of Cody many times but never with a "wheeler"...always pulling an RV unit. The only incident of note was we got caught in a big "flash flood" one trip. Water was 1/2 way up the doors on the pickup and current was pushing the trailer towards the ditch big time for 0ver 500 yards....wifey left nail & tooth marks in the dash on that one .
> 
> Dave, you don't mention the Buffalo Bill Cody Museum from your Cody visit, man if you didn't get to see that you probably missed the best museum ever. I have spent 4 full days in that place & not seen it all yet, 3 wings to the place, Old West History, Western art ( Charles Russel-Fredrick Remington etc.) and the peace-de- resistance , The Gun museum ( largest in North America, second in the world only to the British London history museum)....Their entrance door exhibit would interest you, a 1875 Colt's manufactured Gatling.


Dang it
I didn’t know that was there or I would’ve went 
That sounds pretty awesome


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 13, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Without a trailer that would be cake



Yellowstone is on my bucket list to go back to.  We only did 1/2 the figure 8 loop and it was busier than all get out. Would have to circle around in the parking areas until someone pulled out it was that busy.  Like the Grand Canyon, it's worth seeing.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 14, 2021)

Craig, of the several trips to Cody for the wife and I ( we shot competively in the Wyoming State Championships) I never ventured west of the town for that reason. Traffic coming and going from the park gate would rival rush hour on Memorial from dawn to dusk every day. 
     If you do get back and Cody is part  of your itinerary, give me a call, I've got all the "eating spots" cased out....Irma Hotel "all you can eat" prime rib buffey served every night of the year is a high-lite eating experience ( you can eat at the original bar that B B Cody bought for the place in 1800's).


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 14, 2021)

Love the pictures @Chicken lights thanks, I am always on the lookout for unusual things when I travel as well like the pile of antlers I wonder how long it took to get that pile.   Out in that country there is lots of nothing but usually you can find something interesting along the way.  I can't wait until I can travel again although most of my exploring is on foot in an urban setting. 



QUOTE="Chicken lights, post: 48694, member: 1016"]View attachment 16075View attachment 16076View attachment 16077View attachment 16078View attachment 16079View attachment 16080View attachment 16081View attachment 16082View attachment 16083Well these are probably all out of order, but they’re just from on the trip

Salt Lake City back to Green River/Rock Springs, up to Lander over to Shoshoni, then 20 north to Thermopolis theres a crazy canyon drive. 120 northwest outta Thermopolis over to Cody. Then 14/20 over to Yellowstone.

We were told by Yellowstone staff if we dropped the trailer we could bobtail in (just the truck). Guy at the gate was pretty rude and wouldn’t let us in. So we left. Disappointed but we didn’t raise a fuss

I’m surprised at the amount of water in some of the states. Arizona, Wyoming, Utah, the Dakotas, they have a lot of water I didn’t expect.

Then back to Cody, 14A to Lovell, down to 310/20 to Worland. 16 across to Buffalo then I90 out to SoDak

Year and a half ago we ran AB to TX on I25 through WY, this trip we covered all of I80, I’d say we’ve seen most of WY now. A very pretty state[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 26, 2021)

Any guesses where we are?


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 26, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Any guesses where we are?



Newfoundland?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 26, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Newfoundland?


Yes sir


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 26, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Yes sir



This gave it away for me....






I remember those hills when we drove into St. John's.  Also, the ferry was flying a Canadian flag.

Where you headed and what's the load?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 26, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> This gave it away for me....
> 
> View attachment 16283
> 
> ...


Actually I went to Port Au Basque not St Johns, I won’t get over there this trip

Heading to Corner Brook with man lifts 

What was St Johns like?


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 26, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> Actually I went to Port Au Basque not St Johns, I won’t get over there this trip
> 
> Heading to Corner Brook with man lifts
> 
> What was St Johns like?



Port Au Basque was where we crossed to get to St Anthony.  Funny I don't recollect those hills on that stretch of hwy?

Good thing you're not going beyond Corner Brook.  Horrible single lane hwy with no shoulder to speak of up to St Anthony.

St john's was a bit of a disappointment for us.  Didn't really get to see down town as we couldn't find parking.  Drove around and around for the better part of an hour and finally gave up.  Signal Hill is pretty neat as is The Rooms.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 26, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Port Au Basque was where we crossed to get to St Anthony.  Funny I don't recollect those hills on that stretch of hwy?
> 
> Good thing you're not going beyond Corner Brook.  Horrible single lane hwy with no shoulder to speak of up to St Anthony.
> 
> St john's was a bit of a disappointment for us.  Didn't really get to see down town as we couldn't find parking.  Drove around and around for the better part of an hour and then gave up.  Signal Hill is pretty neat as is The Rooms.


I’m gonna try and get up to Gros Morne while I’m here

The truck may “break down”.....


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 26, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> I’m gonna try and get up to Gros Morne while I’m here
> 
> The truck may “break down”.....



Go for it.  Post images please.  We didn't wander into Gros Morne as we were on a bucket list mission to find ice bergs up at St Anthony and only budgeted a day to get up there.


----------



## Brent H (Jul 27, 2021)

Cool beans Dave!!   We arrived in New Brunswick last night for vacation!!

The ship is on the way to Pictou Nova Scotia for Dry Dock - I will be there in September!  

Have a super trip Dave - they have lots of good places in Newf to grab some fish and chips!


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 27, 2021)

Brent H said:


> We arrived in New Brunswick last night for vacation!!



What draws you to NB as a vacation destination?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 27, 2021)

So pretty. Today we learned Gros Morne is huge and not a day trip. Went out to Tablelands and then on to Trout River, small fishing village on the water. There’s still 3/4’s of the park going north I didn’t see.

Got pulled over by an RCMP officer for my Ontario plates 

I did most of the Tablelands hike, very interesting geology.

The roads out here are questionable at best for quality

Didn’t see any meese but had some great chats with some locals

Dispatch suggested I take the midnight ferry. Once I stopped laughing we came to terms that I’ll be doing the day crossing tomorrow instead

Antler carving at the Discovery Centre. Yellow house is actually a 3 bedroom 1 bath house from 1898. Saw the boat come back in from a day out fishing. 

Its been a good day


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 27, 2021)

I told you that stretch of hwy was ifffy

So, why would the RC's pull you over for having Ont plates?  The rental car we had, had NB plates.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 30, 2021)

Where are you these days?


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 30, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Where are you these days?


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 30, 2021)

???? Problems relying? Try PMing me.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 31, 2021)

Test by Me!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 31, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> ???? Problems relying? Try PMing me.


----------



## Janger (Jul 31, 2021)

Testing ...


----------



## Janger (Jul 31, 2021)

I'm not seeing any problems..


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 31, 2021)

Janger said:


> I'm not seeing any problems..



See post #60.  @Chicken lights quoted me with no response.  Post #61 is me trying to quote post 60 with a response but it wouldn't quote.  Maybe you can't quote a post with no response , still the quote with no response (i.e. 60) is strange?  Let's see if he re-surfaces. I PM'd him.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 31, 2021)

Testing to try to recreate issue 



Janger said:


> I can't reproduce that problem...





YotaBota said:


> Chapters - How do you see chapter divisions?, provincial?, timezone?, pacific/prairie/central/atlantic? What is the advantage to forming chapters over the current format? What is going to be the maintenance, monetary and labour costs of this change?





YYCHM said:


> ???? Problems relying? Try PMing me.





YYCHM said:


> See post #60.  @Chicken lights quoted me with no response.  Post #61 is me trying to quote post 60 with a response but it wouldn't quote.  Maybe you can't quote a post with no response , still the quote with no response (i.e. 60) is strange?  Let's see if he re-surfaces. I PM'd him.


Test test


----------



## Janger (Jul 31, 2021)

Testing replying.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah, I can't recreate the quote reply issue, so am unsure how to debug it...

Could I get a confirmation of who all is experiencing the issue, along with your computer operating system and browser used?


----------



## Janger (Jul 31, 2021)

Jwest7788 said:


> Testing to try to recreate issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


test


----------



## Janger (Jul 31, 2021)

Jwest7788 said:


> Yeah, I can't recreate the quote reply issue, so am unsure how to debug it...
> 
> Could I get a confirmation of who all is experiencing the issue, along with your computer operating system and browser used?


Testing - no issues with Mac Safari .


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 31, 2021)

Testing reply/quote


Jwest7788 said:


> Could I get a confirmation of who all is experiencing the issue, along with your computer operating system and browser used?


OS - Ubuntu
Browser - Chromium and Firefox


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 31, 2021)

YotaBota said:


> Testing reply/quote
> 
> OS - Ubuntu
> Browser - Chromium and Firefox


I should create a banner for us Linux users to flaunt. Haha


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 31, 2021)

I saw some of the posts but I don't believe I ever experienced it myself.  I never know whether to write the message first and then hit reply or vice versa or if it even matters.  

Windows 10 
Microsoft Edge for browser.


Jwest7788 said:


> Yeah, I can't recreate the quote reply issue, so am unsure how to debug it...
> 
> Could I get a confirmation of who all is experiencing the issue, along with your computer operating system and browser used?


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 31, 2021)

I was mistaken.  When I quoted post 60 it did quote but didn't display the "chickenlights said" due to there being nothing to display.  I discovered this by editing my post 61.  Just leave it be for now.  David has @Brent H  and my email address if he needs an alternate way to get the forums attention.

Craig


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 31, 2021)

Jwest7788 said:


> I should create a banner for us Linux users to flaunt. Haha


Power to the Penguin,,lol


----------



## Brent H (Aug 1, 2021)

@Janger - hey John, for the past 3 or 4 days I have not been able to reply - seems to have changed yesterday- here is a screen shot - note the messed up top part 





There was no “forum selection” ?   Works now….


----------



## Janger (Aug 1, 2021)

Thanks Brent - that looks like your phone. Does it work ok on your computer?


----------



## Brent H (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi John, won’t know for a while as I am out and about the Maritimes.  It seems to be working fine on the phone now


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 2, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Hi John, won’t know for a while as I am out and about the Maritimes.  It seems to be working fine on the phone now


Oh joy, I didn't change anything in that time...


----------



## Janger (Aug 2, 2021)

Jwest7788 said:


> Oh joy, I didn't change anything in that time...



Maybe it was an Apple Safari browser problem which was patched? A couple people say it's working. I call that good. I'll take down the notice.


----------

